# Yet another one running



## compound driver 2 (Dec 18, 2008)

Stuart Turner 10H. I enjoyed this one its a smashing engine to machine.

[youtube=425,350]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wJAaRAn08j4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wJAaRAn08j4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## rake60 (Dec 18, 2008)

NICE! :bow:

Rick


----------



## dsquire (Dec 18, 2008)

Compound Driver 2 :bow: :bow: 

Very nice looking engine and very nice presentation. It also looks like it will be good runner with good speed range. Definitely something you can be proud of.

Have one on me.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## cfellows (Dec 18, 2008)

Great looking engine. I've got one just like it. It's even the same color!

Chuck


----------



## Kermit (Dec 18, 2008)

That is a beauty. What is its size? Looks about 10 inches long not counting piping. 

I have a question on the casting you used. Where did you get it? It is a casting, correct? I'm refering to the portions painted green. ( I like green by the way  )

Respectfully,
Kermit


----------



## Maryak (Dec 19, 2008)

CD2,

Another stunning engine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you have shares in Stuart : : ??? ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## compound driver 2 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Kermit
Its a Stuart Turner 10H the bore and stroke are 3/4 inch and over all its about 6 inches long.
The paint is from Pheonix precision paints, its and enamel and the colours are light green GNR loco green (Gresley livery)
and the dark green is again GNR loco dark green. Its becoming my company colours i think. I bought a lot of it to paint
my 4-4-2 Atlantic loco and rather like the colours.

Maryak, no no shares lol but im becoming a dealer after christmas for ST and had the feeling I should build all the engines to
get an idea of what they were like now given I hadnt built one for 20 odd years.

Cheers Kevin


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 19, 2008)

> had the feeling I should build all the engines to
> get an idea of what they were like



I'll look forward to the MAJOR Beam engine then, will be a nice little project for over the xmas & new year holidays 

Jason


----------



## compound driver 2 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Jason
Is that the one you built? I looked at the castings yesterday for the three beam engines and theres not a lot of difference between the two smaller engines but the Major looks to be a far more accurate model of no engine in particular ??.

Im on the James at the moment with the steam pump coming up after that. One thing to be said for the ST's the castings are nice to machine.


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 19, 2008)

No I just did the beam, thats the one that uses the 7" flywheel and 1" bore cylinder that is the same on several of the engines, the Major has the 14" flywheel and looks a much nicer engine.

How long did it take you to do the 10H&V, read somewhere of someone who did them regularly and could complete an engine in about 40hrs

Jason


----------



## compound driver 2 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Jason
About 8 hours for the 10v and about 9 for the 10h. The S50 is the fast one at around 6 hours.
The D10 is at 7 hours now and needs the cylinders and chests machined. 

Once all the jigs are made all the St's are fast to machine.

Check your Email.

Cheers kevin


----------



## kellswaterri (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello Kevin, is it the Coombes that you are building at presentI am abot 60% with mine...all of the linkage and drive rods and the ''futtery'' bits...only trouble I had was a blockage in the porting core of the cylinder casting...managed to clear it with a stiff feeler gauge blade [casting slag sand]...if you are going to build the ''Score''..check the cylinder to engine bed bolt positions...I would move them out a little as getting the nuts on was a nightmare entailing lots of ''fettling''and making one size smaller nuts...no other problems encountered...a nice engine to build...I agree the castings are very good but in saying that they leave very little room for error.
All the best for now,
              John.


----------



## steamer (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice looking engine CD2!

Congratulations!

Dave


----------



## Paolo (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice realization very pleasant..Bravo!!!!
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 19, 2009)

very nice!!! :bow: :bow: :bow:

chuck


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice looking engine...a definite temptation for a next project. I've wanted to do a castings engine for some time and this one looks like a good first timer.

Cheers,
Phil


----------

